# New pics of New buckling I am bringing into the herd!



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Here are updated pics of the new buckling that I am bringing into the herd!! Woo Hoo!! I had posted about him previously with his pedigree but wanted to show updated pics!!

Allison


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh he's so beautiful, or I should say Handsome! Love the color. I'll have to look for the other post...old timers disease. I can see why you are so happy!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

And he has Blue eyes! Woo Hoo!! I am paying a little more then I really wanted - but that is ok


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

he is a handsome little guy!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yup handsome fellow. A buck is the foundation of your herd. I would pay more for my buck (if I ever bought one) then for my does as he would pay for himself over and over again. 

Congrats, I know you will enjoy him


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congrats, he is handsome. Hope he brings everything you want to your herd. Blue-eyes are excellent icing on the cake!!!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Congrats on the new buckling... He is a flashy fellow!  
And I agree Stacey... I have paid more for my bucks than most of the does I have. When I look at anyones herd the first thing I check out are the sires they have and then go from there.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Congrats on your handsome new buckling! He is gorgeous! Love that coloring and blue eyes are a big plus!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

What a handsome guy!! He is stunning


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Haha - I forgot about this thread!

Well yesterday I talked with the breeder of this little guy, and do to some issues at home that are a bit on the personal side at the moment, I am not purchasing any more goats. In honesty, I might be getting out of registered as there is absolutely no market for them and I hate to keep breeding registered goats and only being able to sell them as unregistered. That is just alot of time and energy for 1/2 the money


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Allison, I'm sorry to hear that. I hope things start looking up and you can do what you want to do as far as your goats go, I know the situation all too well as far as registered stock or not...I guess I'll see if I'm stuck with registered kids next year as up to this point they have all been un registered pets.


----------

